# old craftsman parts



## dancrnkovich (Aug 31, 2009)

hello iwas looking for an armature for my craftsman router model 315.17380. part # 2-606492-01. does anyone know were to get one? thanks. dc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

CRAFTSMAN COMMERCIAL GRADE ROUTER 315.17380 Fixed Base - eBay (item 270449307478 end time Sep-28-09 12:44:37 PDT)

========



dancrnkovich said:


> hello iwas looking for an armature for my craftsman router model 315.17380. part # 2-606492-01. does anyone know were to get one? thanks. dc.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dan and welcome to the router forum, good to have you here.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, 

Welcome to the router forums. 

I'd recommend looking into a repair shop. They'll more than likely have it on hand or can get one a lot easier. 


HTH


----------



## Gene45 (Sep 6, 2009)

Did you try sears?
I have a 315.17561 which is probably older and I got a new switch for it directly from Sears about a year ago.... The switch was cheap but shipping doubled it.:bad:


----------

